# When can you tell what coat the puppy will have?



## TinkerinWstuff (Dec 21, 2013)

Looking at a litter where the father has a long coat and the mother has a short coat. Puppies are six weeks now and all look the same. When can you tell what kind of coat they will have?

Thanks!


----------



## susanne42 (Feb 24, 2013)

TinkerinWstuff said:


> Looking at a litter where the father has a long coat and the mother has a short coat. Puppies are six weeks now and all look the same. When can you tell what kind of coat they will have?
> 
> Thanks!



Looks like they will all have either short or long coats 
I had the same question not long ago. Since the gene for long coat is recessive, in order to get some with long coat the dam needs to have the gene for it.


----------



## Markobytes (Sep 11, 2012)

This is a little late but an experienced person can tell a long coat at birth. Just to clarify although the gene for long coat is recessive neither parent has to be long coated themselves, they only need to carry the gene.


----------



## TinkerinWstuff (Dec 21, 2013)

Thanks for the replies.

We ended up going a different direction. I really wanted another pure bred GSD but couldn't justify the expense at the moment to get what I wanted from either of the breeders I wanted to go with. The litter in question was not an experienced breeder.

Meanwhile, the toddler was growing up without a pup so we went with a pound puppy last Saturday. Claims to be some kind of GSD/lab mutt. The pooch is 6mo old and really took an interest in the boy.


----------



## nezzz (Jan 20, 2013)

Its a gamble right now to determine what colour she will be. But based on science and probability it will be short coat is 75% right now, depending if the mother is carrying the long coat gene or not.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Cute!


----------

